# Sensitive skin - decent moisturisers?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi

I have really sensative skin which started years ago when i moisturised and my face had a rly bad reaction to the moisturiser

I have really mild eczema and i get itchy patches on my face now and then, so I have tried all sorts of moisturisers like simple, morrisons complections (like simple) etc

just wondering if anyone could reccomend a really sensative one which might improve my skin while not burning like fack and giving me a bad reaction?

Cheers!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try something perfume free. have a geez on mankind.co.uk


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the same problems - From personal experience I would recommend Clinique Max Hydrator for the flaky bits of your face (as they are obviously very dry skin areas) and Clinique M lotion for the rest of your face. IMHO, if you've got minor skin issues, you need to use decent stuff. Yes its expensive, but on the plus side it could slow down the effects of aging on your skin so could be seen as an investment. Hope it helps.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, ill take a look at man kind and those reccomendations, thinking about going somewhere for advice too!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have the same mate and my dry patches are on stomach and creases of my arms and get red blotches, im booked in doctors next week and demanding i be referred to dermatologist as i have been to doc before and the cream they gave me do feck all.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cocoa butter is supposed to be good.

negative point is that it makes you smell like chocolate so your mates will rip the ****.

positive point is that it makes you smell like chocolate so women will just want to lick you


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Nivea Soft is what I use, works wonders and doesn't cost much


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

Same issue... I use this http://www.boots.com/en/LOreal-Men-Expert-Hydra-Sensitive-Moisturiser-50ml_922516/ you could probably get it cheaper on the net somewhere but I get in my local boots, anyway very good post morning shower or post shave


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Palmers cocoa butter cream...( :whistling: ) :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I use cocobutter, and as said above, yeah, you may smell of chocolate, lol...but, it is good


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> Palmers cocoa butter cream...( :whistling: ) :thumb:


X2 Very good product


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Try clinique mate, I use all there products and I'd recommend it. It's not cheap but well worth the extra dollars. If you go in to a boots/debenhams where they have their lil stands they'll be able to advice you on individual products tailored to your skin type


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulldog for men sensitive


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

I use Rehab London's no shine and it's great specially when you're going out, no shine at all, you'll look great in your pictures  . I've tried many moisturizer before (gf's or mums), lol and it never had a positive effect on me.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Clinique skincare is actually VERY harsh - a lot of people with existing problems have had them made far worse by them and most beauty therapists (not the same thing as a beautician) will tell you to stay clear! I personally found clinique skincare products actually made the skin peel off my face!

I have very dry skin, and if I don't do anything about it I get similar problems to what you describe then it stings when I put anything on it. The 2 products I use are bio oil a couple times a week, and palmers cocoa butter daily.... Including on my face. Palmers cocoa butter is only about £3.50 as well


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

There are quite a few products for woman. My missis had dramas with some of the products from clinique but now is very happy with her clinique bits. I guess it's trial and error just like everything else.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I use that nviea soft, its great stuff and real cheap for a tub, i was useing nviea q10, thats great stuff but it was costing me a small fortune, i swapped to the soft, it smells nicer and does the job, just it gives you that shine on ya face, where the q10 just seems to sink in, some posers like that shine on there face like, but am to old for that look now at 35..


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

get omega 3 night serum from a company called ren, brilliant product.


----------



## gingerjimmy (Apr 5, 2011)

e45


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loccitane Shea Butter Face Cream.... Awesome for dry skin !! Loccitane.co.uk


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Cetaphil Moisturising Lotion, all of their products are great.

http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/cetaphil-moisturising-lotion-p3148.html


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you tried bog-standard aqueous creams from the pharmacy?


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I've just been using coconut oil with a little bit of essential oils (bergamot and cedarwood) added in, impressed at just how good it is.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Cocoa butter does wonders


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PharmaSay said:


> I've just been using coconut oil with a little bit of essential oils (bergamot and cedarwood) added in, impressed at just how good it is.


YUP....both those oils are citrus based.... natures astringents...good for balancing oil


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

emeritus said:


> Cocoa butter does wonders


it is good but i cannot stand the smell


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dr organics manuka skin lotion, the dogs danglies, it'll reverse most skin conditions i kid you not.

Not permanent of course, but still top stuff, you can get it from h&b

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=153

http://www.drorganic.co.uk/testimonials.asp

Friend at work tried everything, this was the only one that worked.


----------

